# Cheap high protein diet possible?



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

As above is it actually possible?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes it is but then it all depends on what your understanding of both cheap and high is??


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

Enough to grow a decent amount of muscle so 1.5 grams per lbs which would be 223 grams of protien for me.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

how cheap is cheap?


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

Well im a student.. not really sure on the budget, as cheap as possible?


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

I think he's talking about this much:


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

all depends going to cost no matter what

a good sorce of protein is eggs obviously but i try to have a few different things on my plate i.e chicken breast a jacket potato and cottage cheese and tuna maybe

then as a protein drink later add cottage cheese with peanut butter you can also add natural yoghurt too(as i'm diabetic i have to watch my sugar levels everything seems to affect them although i did change my insulin so i can train again safely)

just look on your food chart and top values for protein

another tip we get chicken breasts from the butchers they are 3 times the size as the poxy ones in asda so last longer

and pulses and beans too if you can


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

farm foods have tuna at 30 something a can right now..


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

I always eat well monday - thursday but the come friday and saturday its out the window. I think im going to get myself a budget and stock up for the week of all the food I need then I will eat it rather then just popping to tesco in my lunch and grabbing a sandwich!

What your veiws on wraps? there doing 8 wraps for £1 which last over a week.. I also prefer it to bread!


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

hey if you need to grab a sandwich do so just make sure you have cottage cheese after wards or a pint of milk


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

dnlbwls said:


> hey if you need to grab a sandwich do so just make sure you have cottage cheese after wards or a pint of milk


Whats the theory behind this?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

calver11 said:


> Whats the theory behind this?


the theory is that both milk and cottage cheese will have slow burning protein to cover you over the next few hours but if the sandwich is made from chicken breast this is not needed as the carbs from the bread will prolong the amino release....


----------

